#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Jodhpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

Attachment 22084*
IIT Jodhpur Year of Establishment:* 2008.


*IIT Jodhpur* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Jodhpur* *Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.


*IIT Jodhpur* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
6214

*OPPH*
104

*OB*
2662

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
1602

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
727

*STPH*
NA




*IIT Jodhpur* *Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringSystems Science Engineering*IIT Jodhpur* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 37,900/- Per Semester.

*IIT Jodhpur* *Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 18,550/- Per Semester.

*IIT Jodhpur* *Placements 2012:*
The SPC-IITJ sends out invitations to the companies along with the SPC Brochure and other relevant information.Companies interested in recruiting would be required to register on the SPC website. As a part of registration, they will be asked to provide the company profile and the details of the person(s) who is (are) to be contacted for future talks.SPC will verify the information provided by a company and after its verification, a login ID with a password will be sent to the companies.Using online account, the company may add job offers, upload PPT slides, float common notices, view profiles of students etc.The dates of Pre Placement Talks (PPTs) will be decided with mutual consent of SPC and company.The company also has the option of giving their PPT via video conferencing. This can be arranged on any working day from 6 PM onwards, or any time on weekends.Based on PPT, students will have to submit their resume before a deadline specified by the company.After this deadline, the company will be provided access to the resumes of all interested students.Companies should short-list students before commencement of the Placement session.Placements will start from 1st of December and the schedule for the same will be sent to the companies by 15th November.*IIT Jodhpur* *Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*IIT Rajasthan is committed to develop state of the art, research-led and multidisciplinary centers of excellence where scholars from different disciplines will carry forward productive research on emerging and important technological, scientific and social issues that characterize the challenges faced by the contemporary world. Teaching and research activities of the institute especially for Postgraduate and PhD Programmers are structured around various Centers of Excellence (Co-Es) of the Institute. Each of the CoE will include participation in selected domains from renowned academic and research institutions or industry from within India and abroad, so as to carry out their research work in frontier areas.


*Central library:*The library presently has around 5000 books and also subscribes to some magazines. Access to e-journals from Elsewhere Science Direct, Springer Link, and Scopes  database are presently available. Through this facility, the faculty and students have access to a huge database of journals and research material. The library is in the process of enriching its collection in terms of books, journals and electronic/digital resources. The staff of Central Library is at the service students and faculty of IIT Rajasthan and its community at large. 

* OTHER FACILITIES*


*  Health Center:* IIT Rajasthan provides 247 health facilities to students at the residential campus. The institute also has tie-ups with some Hospitals in the city to cater to the medical needs of the students.


*ATM & Bank:* The residential area has a branch of SBI (State Bank of India) and also an ATM of SBI enabling the students to make transactions with ease. There are several other banks namely UCO, HDFC, SBBJ, etc. close to the academic area.


* Mess:* There are two separate messes, one in the residential area and the other one in the academic campus. The mess offers good quality food, regularly monitored by the wardens for hygiene and nutritional values, at very affordable rates.


* Visitors Hostel:* The residential campus has a fully equipped visitors hostel which provides boarding and lodging facilities for all the Institutes Guests, parents and guardians of students and newly appointed faculty. Air conditioned rooms are also available. Students can avail these facilities at concessional rates. We remind you that this facility cannot be availed by the students at the time of orientation.


* Transport Services:* The institute has a bus service running between the Residential and Academic area at regular intervals, exclusively for the students, faculty and staff of the institute. The academic area being more or less at the heart of Jodhpur, allow easy access to other parts of the city.


* Shops:* Shops catering all the various needs of the students, like stationary, general stores, medical stores, computer accessories, electrical hardware, bakery, etc. are present near the academic area of the campus. There are also two general stores, a medical store, stationay and a mobile phone accessories store opposite the residential area.

*IIT Jodhpur* *Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Residential area is situated on the outskirts of the city, on the New Pali Road. The area is divided into several blocks for the students. The faculty also resides in the same residential area. The area is safe with excellent security round the clock. It also has several courts for outdoors as well as indoor sports.There is also a Computer Center and an extension of the Library to help students study at their leisure. All the hostels are also Wi-fi enabled. Several festivals and occasions are celebrated here with pomp and gaiety. The residential are also has lush green lawns which offer a very relaxing atmosphere amongst the busy activities of the institute.*IIT Jodhpur* *Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Rajasthan, Old Residency Road, Ratanada, Jodhpur  342 011 India.

*IIT Jodhpur* *Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: IIT Jodhpur B-tech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Jodhpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: IIT Jodhpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus: ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Bombay btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------

